# Septal myomectomy



## cmblocher (Jun 18, 2010)

Patient has Asymmetric septal hypertrophy with systolic anterior motion of
mitral valve. While in surgery for an open heart aneurysm repair, they decided to perform a septal myomectomy. Below is the blurb from the op-note.

"We exposed the septum underneath the valve.  We did large resection of the septum in this area just left of the right coronary ostium and continued resection all the way over to the commissure between the right and left coronary cusps." 

I can't find a CPT code that fits this procedure. Has anyone else coded this type of procedure?

Thanks


----------



## lisigirl (Jun 18, 2010)

yes, look at code 33416.

Lisi, CPC


----------

